# pair or group



## geostomp (Apr 8, 2006)

I have 6 RP's in 180 gals and one male has darkened. The two biggest are 10 ounces, 8-9 inches and fat as hell. Opinions please on leaving the male in the 180 with one fat fem, or just leaving the group for a while. Pairing always works with my angelfish. The one guy at my lfs said he had a one hundred gal with 6 RP's with a nest in each corner. I guess I was hoping for ten thousand eggs from 4 fat fem's. LEt me know Rp Breeders.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

leave them by group...........just keep in mind that if they breed, the male will become more aggressive then ever to guid the eggs.

your male will be smaller then your female. good luck dude!>


----------

